

Apple firing back at Kindle Fire? - junioreven
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/213087/apple-firing-back-kindle-fire

======
benologist
I wouldn't be surprised if they did exactly what they just did with the iPhone
- when the 3rd generation comes out offer the 1st or possibly even 2nd
generation much cheaper instead of actually building something cheap and
nasty.

